# Rolling Relics ride Oct. 2nd Stockton Ca.



## slick (Sep 14, 2011)

Here is our next monthly ride in Stockton,Ca.  on Sunday Oct.2nd at 12 noon. Meet at Port City Cyclery 2405 N. El Dorado. We will stop at a mexican restaurant for food and drinks, a bar or two and an ice cream shop towards the end so dust off that vintage bike and come on out and ride!   Ride Vintage!!


----------



## slick (Sep 23, 2011)

Anybody here coming out with us on this ride? Chime in!


----------



## P.N.A. (Sep 25, 2011)

Always great fun to be had by all! If I'm off you know I'll be there!


----------

